# Any coaching recommendations?



## Bowfit10 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I was wondering if there are any coaches you have worked with personally that you would recommend such as GRIV, Jack Wallace, Dudley? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bowfit10 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if there are any coaches you have worked with personally that you would recommend such as GRIV, Jack Wallace, Dudley? Any help would be appreciated.


One of my students is the NFAA Chairman of Alabama. He drove from Alabama to Florida to see GRIV. Great guy.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Each one of the people you mentioned have much different styles they use and teach. My recommendation is looking at the way you see form and shot execution as the best idea and finding someone that matches with that. 

I can't speak from experience with Jack but with the other two you've mentioned I know that people have issues getting consistent coaching and have come to me to work with me because of time frames. Both have good information for sure and if you were in person I'm sure you would be fine. But if done remotely you may run into time constraints.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

where are you located? I know many fine coaches, but need info on state/region.


----------



## Bowfit10 (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m in Kansas, around the Colby area.


----------



## Powerman2.0 (Nov 1, 2019)

Being in a rural area and family priorities that limit time I did take an online course and it has helped. Not sure how many options like this are out there. It was really helpful to watch the provided videos and then practice when time allowed. Shot IQ with Joel Turner was the course and have been very happy with it. Not sure if that is what your looking for.


----------

